# SVO - How many 5 Star Elites?



## duke (Sep 6, 2006)

Iam at WKORV and at the owners update the salesperson said that only 2000 SPG platinum cards will be available to the first 2000 5* Elites.  He said that there were only about 250 left!

Is this true?  

I remember reading on this board 6 months that there were only about 300 or 400 5* Elites leaving 1,500 until they reach the cap.

Could they have sold so many developer sales to repeat buyers or is this not true??

We are 4* elite and want to eventually become 5*.  

Please advise.


----------



## Pedro (Sep 6, 2006)

duke said:
			
		

> Iam at WKORV and at the owners update the salesperson said that only 2000 SPG platinum cards will be available to the first 2000 5* Elites. He said that there were only about 250 left!
> 
> Is this true?
> 
> ...


I remember being told there were about 600 5-star elites, and that was back in June. I seriously doubt that they've added 1150 more in just 3 months. And yes, I've heard several times that they will limit the total number of 5-star elites (or was it SPG Platinum benefits?) to 2000.


----------



## vic714 (Sep 6, 2006)

When I did the owners update in July, while at Mountain Vista, I was told the number of 5* elites was at 532 so I would think that the 1750 number you were told was a little high. However, this could be true since more people are starting to press the issue of requalifying resales to count towards elite status.

I'm still on the fence if the 5* elite status is really worth it. To get from 4* to 5* would cost at least $35,000 to get the extra 200,000 Staroptions. This wouldn't even include the MF for the additional weeks. Since most 4* elites already have SPG Gold status it would only be about $1875/yr to get the 25 additional stays to qualify for SPG Plat status ( 25 * $75.00/night using SPG50 discounts ). This way would take a few months to accomplish and a considerable amount of working the system, but it could be done.


----------



## myip (Sep 6, 2006)

What is so great with SPG platinum cards?  Looking at SPG website.  It doesn't look that much better than SPG Gold cards.



> #  Our Best Room: You'll automatically be upgraded to our best available guest room at check-in. Best room varies by property and includes select standard suite.
> # Platinum Concierge: No other program offers such highly personalized service as our Platinum Concierge(SM). Call to make reservations and request upgrades, redeem awards, book opera tickets and baby sitters, or get information on local restaurants and sights.
> # Complimentary Access: Enjoy complimentary access to the hotel gym and Executive and Club Level floors at Westin® and Sheraton® Hotels & Resorts.
> # Welcome Gift Upon Arrival: Complimentary welcome gift.
> # Platinum members receive guaranteed room availability with 72+ hour notice of arrival and 4 pm late check out.*


----------



## Pedro (Sep 6, 2006)

*SPG Platinun status is very good*



			
				myip said:
			
		

> What is so great with SPG platinum cards? Looking at SPG website. It doesn't look that much better than SPG Gold cards.


The SPG platinum status is great! More often than not, I get upgrades to nice suites even at very busy resorts - WDW Swan and Dolphin, Westin Rio Mar (we got a 5-balcony suite there), Westin Savannah, Westin Maui, etc. It is a very nice perk, especially when traveling with kids. You always get upgraded to a room in the club level (if the hotel has one), and that includes breakfast and evening snacks (with drinks included at some hotels). For me, the platinum status is one of the best perks of 5-star elite. The other perk I like is not having to check out until noon and being able to check in at 2 pm.


----------



## KOR5Star (Sep 9, 2006)

Pedro said:
			
		

> I've heard several times that they will limit the total number of 5-star elites (or was it SPG Platinum benefits?) to 2000.


They are not limiting the number of 5 Star elites.  They are limiting the number of "Platinum for life" 5 Star Elites.

I'm platinum by the number of stays I have at Starwood properties annually, so my wife takes the Platinum benefit of our 5 Star Elite status.  She takes off with her cousin to Florida or Southern CA and they get treated like royalty.

Besides vacations, my platinum status doesn't matter much.  I'm usually using the room for just the bed.  The club lounge access is of limited benefit on biz trips.  I'm usually out to dinner with clients/associates and breakfast meetings are a way of life in my biz.  

The one benefit of Platinum that's worth something to me is the 500 extra points at check-in.  This just about doubles the number of points earned from a single night stay.  Also, I get targeted for promos to earn extra points on stays.  Since I can stay up to 100 nights per year, it adds up quick.  It allows me to offer a free week to my kid's coach at a Cat4 hotel... worth bucks deluxe to him... only mildly painful for me.


----------



## myip (Sep 26, 2006)

KOR5Star said:
			
		

> They are not limiting the number of 5 Star elites.  They are limiting the number of "Platinum for life" 5 Star Elites.



What do you mean by "platinum for life"?  Are you saying if you are 5 Star Elites before the 2000 limit.  You become spg platinum for life even after you sell all your starwood timeshare.  After 2000 limit, do you still get spg platinum member?


----------



## Pedro (Sep 26, 2006)

myip said:
			
		

> What do you mean by "platinum for life"? Are you saying if you are 5 Star Elites before the 2000 limit. You become spg platinum for life even after you sell all your starwood timeshare. After 2000 limit, do you still get spg platinum member?


It actually is "platinum for as long as you remain 5-star elite" and the limit is 2000 people.  After the limit is reached, you can get all the other benefits except the platinum status.


----------



## duke (Sep 27, 2006)

Has anyone been able to find out how many SVO 5* Elites there are?


----------



## nodge (Oct 4, 2006)

Hi Duke,

I was on the phone with Starwood Elite services earlier today and remembered to ask them your question seeking the total number of SVO 5-star elites.

I told him that I had heard rumors of a 2000 5-star elite member limit for qualifying for Platinum SPG status, and I needed to know how close they currently were to that limit.  He said that he didn’t know how many 5 star elites there were, but that I didn’t need to worry because SVO had recently informed all of its agents (including him) that the "2000 member" info distributed to salesman was merely a goal SVO was shooting for, not a limitation of SPG-Platinum program participation.  He said that all 5-star elites get SPG Platinum status, even if they have more than 2000 of ‘em.  

This SVO agent’s info is in direct conflict with what your salesman told you.  I don’t know who to believe, but I’m inclined to believe the guy that isn’t trying to make a sale.

FYI,
-Nodge


----------



## duke (Oct 6, 2006)

nodge said:
			
		

> Hi Duke,
> 
> I was on the phone with Starwood Elite services earlier today and remembered to ask them your question seeking the total number of SVO 5-star elites.
> 
> ...



Thanks, Nodge:

I heard there were under 1,000 so far.

All the best,
Duke


----------

